# My First saltwater tank (biocube 14)



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

No! I haven't given up on apistos  I got a great deal on a Biocube 14 that I couldn't resist.. Also like so many kids, my girls always want nemos.. lol I have been reading a lot of journals, books, threads for a month but am still nervous as I'm a newbie on saltwater.. I'm ready for a weekly water change..
















My plan is

about 20lbs of live rock.
~10lb sand

A pair of purcular clown fish
A small goby that can be paired with a small shrimp( can't remember the name of them but we saw at J&L)
A cleaner shrimp or fire shrimp
clean up crews 
some corals ( hammer, maybe some easy zoas...)

what do you think guys?? any input would be appriciated..

I will pick up live rock, sand, and a refractometer tomorrow


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice and good luck! 
I started @ 15 gallon before and i got bunch of stuffs that i really wanted to add..sOoo i ended up upgrading onto 80 gallon lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Good pickup. I have a 14 gallon right now and it barely requires any maintenance. I basically have the stock you posted above. I do my water changes every 2 weeks. 20%. Everything seems to be quite happy and growing!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you jinsen!! I have read your journal as well.. I'm almost afraid that I'm going into saltwater side lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

m_class2g, actually your tank journal is the reason that I picked up biocube 14 lol I love your set up  your tank is like my guide for the set up lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> m_class2g, actually your tank journal is the reason that I picked up biocube 14 lol I love your set up  your tank is like my guide for the set up lol


Oh great! My tank is nothing fancy but its enough to keep me entertained without spending a lot of money on the setup! Nothing fancy&#8230; Just water change every 2 weeks. That's about it!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a goby/pistol shrimp pair for sale if you're interested. 

The goby is about 3" and the shrimp is about 1.5".

Can hold for you if you want.

If you want to talk sw, bring the family over for a visit. I'm in Burnaby.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Take up Anthony on his offer, especially the SW chat. He's an insane reefer.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yay another one to the bright side if you waant i have some easy zoos and palys you can have


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Anthony, thank you so much for the offer. We will visit your place for sure very soon. as for the goby and shrimp, We will have to wait until tank is cycled. If someone wants to buy them before me then it's all good but I will pick them up if they are available when the tank is ready 

scott.. I will PM you for sure when everything is ready


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

So I picked up 22+ pound of live rock and 10lb of live sand.. I got a good deal from another forum member.. He told me that a pom pom crab is hiding in one of the big rocks.. I don't know if it will survive from transport/cycling though..

well, I put the sand and rock.. here is the picture... lol









I got live sand from local LFS.. I did not think of washing them and the above is the result... I could not even put live rock properly as it was so cloudy.. I also did not want to leave live rock out of water for too long. I hope it will clear up in 24 hours..

I had bit of newbie mistake on water pump.. By adding bit more water to the second chamber cleared the problem.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You will glad you went to Anthony's and check out his set ups and of course he's the guy to go to for SW reefing advice. He has never steered me wrong even once. Good guy!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

We will visit anthony's place after our deserved Disneyland trip (the week of Feb 24th).. I will PM you Anthony  I will not add anything until the trip is over.

While I tried to place the rocks, something fell on my feet and I almost stepped on it.. here is the picture..









I believe this is a Pom Pom crab:bigsmile: I put him back in the tank.. I hope he can survive during the cycling..

I also found a couple of hitchhikers..
















I think the first one is aiptasia so I burnt them with soldering gun.. I think the second one is some kind of leather coral.. maybe finger coral or cactus coral??

I think I got too much rock for my tank.. I may break big pieces into small ones and put them in the tank... because I disturbed the sand.. water is cloudy again agrrrr.. heavy price for not washing them I guess..


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Water finally cleared and this is the picture of my rockscape..

I wasn't sure if this is good so I changed it to the below









Do you think this is too much rock to put some corals?? Should I break the big rocks into smaller pieces??

Any suggestion is greatly appriciated!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Edit.. I only read the second page LOL. I see your stock now xD I hope that tank goes well! I really want to get into saltwater but am not allowed any more tanks =P


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Steve  I don't know if my setup is good for corals. I'm thinking of breaking the left one into smaller pieces....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Setup looks good remember to have lots of flow if possible with all that rock


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't place your rocks against your back wall you will regret it its extremely hard to clean you gamet detryus and algea build ups also you might want to make more of a slope for corals but looks good I like the amount of rock in the tank


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you Dino and Scott.. I'm thinking of adding a maxijet1200 that i already have if that will help.. Scott, I will move rocks again after work.. Thank you so much for your suggestion!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

As per dino and scott's suggestion, I moved the rocks again and here is what it looks like now.









What do you guys think?? I think this is the best set up so far. I moved rocks away from the back wall and made the slope.

First water test done. 
PH 8.0
ammonia 0.25
nitrite 0
nitrate 10
sa 1.026
temp 78F

As far as I understand the only difference between saltwater test kit and freshwater test kit on API is the color chart.. 
so I used freshwater test kit and compared it with the saltwater chart from the web..

So the waiting game begins!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, don't have the rocks too close to the sides so you can still get your magnet algae cleaner in there to keep the glass clean.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you Anthony! I moved the rocks as far as possible from the side. The first water change is done! it's a lot more work than freshwater change but I enjoyed it.

SA is back to 1.025 from 1.027!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

It was really nice meeting you Anthony! I could stare at your tanks all day lol. Thanks for the tips and information! 

David


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> It was really nice meeting you Anthony! I could stare at your tanks all day lol. Thanks for the tips and information!
> 
> David


You're more than welcome. Come again with your girls. My daughters had a lot of fun playing with them. We can arrange play dates & leave all four girls with my wife while we talk sw next time, hehehe. Come for a bbq in the summer. I bbqed some marinated wings and pork loin chops after you left. Too bad, they were delish.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

That sounds like a very good plan!! Anthony 

Well, I put the biofilter balls in the second chamber ( thanks to Anthony) then I found another aiptasia!! I killed them again then I could not get the rockscape properly...

This is the current set up after I spent an hour trying to get it right....










It is so hard to decide which is the best but I'm going to stick with this one for now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

10,000K bulb went out. Right before I purchase the replacement bulb, I got a Zetlight nano from Scott!! Great deal 
















I love it  it seems to me that it is bit blueish at 100% but still better than the stock light.

I'm glad that I got this before our disneyland trip.. Hopefully, everything will be ok after the trip..

BTW thanks for the installation tip m_class!  Yes, I'm following your step lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks good there should be one more noch you can crank it up to for more white


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

You are off to a great start, like how the rocks turned out after all your changes. Can't wait to see the end result. Would love to do this myself one day....one day.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! Welcome to the Bright Side!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I also like the rock now and light looks good. Great start


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I had a dream of this tank and it was so real I actually thought I had one. Lol. But it was empty in my dream. I was imagining all what I could put in it. I was excited.... but then, I woke up. ._. Lol.
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys I want to start saltwater as well what's the best live rock to buy? And how much in a 75 gal? Any ideals on coral ?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pmed you jason any one elts that needs start up info text me and ask questions !!!!!  6048037902


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just came back from our vacation( Disneyland & Santa monica)... I just check the tank and it is covered with algea.. I have not tested the water but I think it's time for me to add the clean up crews..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

How many hours a day did you have your lights on? I hope it was only for a few hours a day.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it is 6 hours/day.. is it too much?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

With no livestock in there, 2-4 hours a day is plenty. No need to Power up the algae during your cycle.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just tested the water and it is ph 8.2 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10!!!! I think water is ready!!! lol
should I leave light time at 6 hr/day?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no way thats way to low for time it should be 9 hours plus unless your keeping only mushrooms


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Finally, clean up crews are in my tank  Thanks to my bro, I got 5 Trochus snails and 1 red scarlet hermit crab from J&L. 
I will put the picture up tomorrow.. is this enough for CUCs??? should I increase lighting time to 9 hours/day now??


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You only need to increase the lighting schedule when you have photosynthetic organisms like corals in there. If its only your CUC, then they are not photosyn. so any light you have on in there will mainly be feeding the algae. Some light is necessary for good coraline algae, but there is nothing else in the tank competing with the bad algae.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Stuped me lol forgot there was nothing in there haha


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have lowed the lighting time to 3 hours/day and will stick to it until I get corals and fishes 

Well all snails seems to be ok but I can't find a hermit crab.. he must be hiding somewhere. 
water parameter. ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10 SA 1.025 temp 78F PH 8.2-8.4.. is there any other parameter that I need to worry about??


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Phosphates. That is usually "added" with the food.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Alk and calcium are good ones to watch although I dont lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks scott and anthony! I'm planning to do fish shopping( food, clownfishes, and corals) with the fund from my shrimp tank.  I just can't wait till Saturday!! lol I really want to try acan coral now.. they look super cool! I know I have to be patient adding stock to the tank though

Anthony, You are right.. I have not even added anything in my 14G but want a bigger tank already.. this is not good lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

After the water change, I added My FIRST coral !! 









I got this hammer corals from LFS. I have not attached to the rock yet as I want to find the best place for it lol

all the CUCs are doing good.. 









some zoas and possibly acan to be added tomorrow lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new coral. The itch to get more is the hardest part!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Mike!! You are right! I just can't wait lol I feel like a 6 yrs old kids who is about to open xmas gift!! lol

I'm thinking of converting my 90G to the saltwater tank!! it's also sump ready tank lol. However, I still can't give up on Apistos.. 
I still love apistos  two tanks are dedicated to Apistos and that won't change no matter what.. ( well for now lol)


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just checked Hammer coral.. It looks really big now ( even looks bigger when I saw at the LFS)

Is this good sign?? It almost like they absorb the water.. Looks cool though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! Hammer will open up even more in a few days!

I would stick to this tank for now. See if you like it and then upgrade!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nah!! My apsitos are number 1 for me.. I can't see myself getting rid of apistos.. still a lot to learn about salty side.. as well as apistos.. however, I now understand why it's so addictive lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it is very addictive. And in all likelihood, the hammer will continue to expand as it gets used to its new home.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like you're up to a great start. Those hammer will open in no time, it is still acclimating to its new home. And Yes it is very addicting, I started at $5/frag... now I'm looking at those $$$ frag. :bigsmile:

I said before that I would never give up my discus, however circumstances changed everything 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yes it will open more looks good i never atach my corals as i like to change rocks armound to much but mabie i should


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just like lighting, all the money that I got from shrimp tank is gone with coral shopping today.. lol
my wife was stunned about corals now.. " you spent all your money for that "small" things??, please don't upgrade our 90G to salt water tank!"

I love "that small things" now lol I got nice acan coral, zoas, favia coral, 5 blue hermit crabs, 5 astrea snails.. and of course 
Apistogramma cactuoides T red for chantal's tank.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just did another water test. PH 8.2 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10 temp 78F phosphate 0.25 

I'm about to add a pair of clownfish! :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Parameters look fine.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Clownfishes are added in my tank!!!! :bigsmile:









They are hanging near the power head for now.. I guess they are still bit scared.. However, they ate mysis shrimps like pigs lol
Acan coral also went crazy when I fed the shrimp.. very entertaining to see!!!

I also added symponium coral.. I could not help it.. lol









Big thanks to Anthony(seahorse_fanatic) and Scott ( scott tang)!! you guys are my saltwater mentor!

Livestock wise I will just get whealer's goby and candycane shrimp pair and that's it. However, I don't know about corals.lol
I just can't stop checking them!! I will pick up some candycane coral sometime tomorrow!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just can't stop buying Zoas!!! they are awesome!! lol
















I also love acan coral.. I really want another green looking acan lol

I will head out to JL to pick up shrimp/goby tomorrow... maybe some more corals lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice additions! 

Really itching everyday huh! Lol. The salt bug...


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Mike!! yeah very itch... lol I picked up wheeler's shrimp goby and tiger pistol shrimp.. they have not paired up but boy!! pistol shrimp digs under the rock pretty good.. I should have place LR before sand.. I hope everything is going to be ok.. water is really cloudy, thanks to the shrimp.. the goby is such a cutie ( could not take the picture of them).. of course, I got more zoas!! lol
more pictures to come


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I recommend after you get a couple more frags (you know you're gonna), that you take a bit of a step back to allow everything to settle in. Watch everything open up, colour up and get beautiful. Then do some more research to see what else you really want to add. Remember, you only have a nano so it will get filled up pretty quick. Now that you have some nice corals to enjoy, you can take some time to really figure out where you're going with this tank. Do you want to stick with softies or maybe add a nice LPS or two? What else do you want to add and is it compatible with tank size and existing livestock? 

BTW, I can see the first signs of addiction. You may be beyond help already


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I recommend after you get a couple more frags (you know you're gonna), that you take a bit of a step back to allow everything to settle in. Watch everything open up, colour up and get beautiful. Then do some more research to see what else you really want to add. Remember, you only have a nano so it will get filled up pretty quick. Now that you have some nice corals to enjoy, you can take some time to really figure out where you're going with this tank. Do you want to stick with softies or maybe add a nice LPS or two? What else do you want to add and is it compatible with tank size and existing livestock?
> 
> BTW, I can see the first signs of addiction. You may be beyond help already


I agree with the above. Also get smaller pieces lol. I got the larger ones because at the time, I thought they looked great and being that they were just a little more expensive, I went with the larger ones. What I did was fill my tank with a few big pieces and now I can't have a big variety because the nano is full.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> I agree with the above. Also get smaller pieces lol. I got the larger ones because at the time, I thought they looked great and being that they were just a little more expensive, I went with the larger ones. What I did was fill my tank with a few big pieces and now I can't have a big variety because the nano is full.


You should frag up some of your larger branching corals to trade or sell. That will also give you room and funds for new purchases, as well as increase the supply of captive raised frags in the local market, thus reducing collection pressure on wild reefs. It's your duty to the environment my friend :bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I recommend after you get a couple more frags (you know you're gonna), that you take a bit of a step back to allow everything to settle in. Watch everything open up, colour up and get beautiful. Then do some more research to see what else you really want to add. Remember, you only have a nano so it will get filled up pretty quick. Now that you have some nice corals to enjoy, you can take some time to really figure out where you're going with this tank. Do you want to stick with softies or maybe add a nice LPS or two? What else do you want to add and is it compatible with tank size and existing livestock?
> 
> BTW, I can see the first signs of addiction. You may be beyond help already


I knew from the beginning that my choice on stocking is very limited.. I will probably add 1 cleaner shrimp and that's it for live stock..

My plan "so far" is to make top portion of the rock as zoa land, bottom rock as hammer field, and 2-3 acan and sympoduim..
I don't know what I should add on the cliff(?)/steep side of the rock.

I really want to add brain coral but I don't know if I can..

any suggestion??

M_class and momobobo's journal really teaches me a lot.. I read their journal so many times.. Mike, I got 2 small hammer coral because of what you said .. thank you for writing the journal!! 

I really want to turn 90G to saltwater but at the same time, I don't want to lol.. it's so expensive to stock even 14G with limited choice. I can see myself in the bank requesting the second mortgage!! ( I'm not joking on this. this addiction is so strong lol)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

haha we got him !!!!!!! yea 90 galon salt !!!!!!!!!!!! looks good btw another zoa adicted !


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

lol it's your fault scott!!! lol Also, looking at anthony's tanks sure helped(?).. all of his 3 tanks are awesome... I never thought that a cube tank will be that cool until I see his.. my salty mentors.. lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> lol it's your fault scott!!! lol Also, looking at anthony's tanks sure helped(?).. all of his 3 tanks are awesome... I never thought that a cube tank will be that cool until I see his.. my salty mentors.. lol


Yes it was Scotts fault who got me into all these corals as well lol. I got some frags from him when I first started. Some green star polyps etc and the addiction spread.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> I knew from the beginning that my choice on stocking is very limited.. I will probably add 1 cleaner shrimp and that's it for live stock..
> 
> My plan "so far" is to make top portion of the rock as zoa land, bottom rock as hammer field, and 2-3 acan and sympoduim..
> I don't know what I should add on the cliff(?)/steep side of the rock.
> ...


If I only had the time or knew how to frag I would. I think my big hammer is just 1 piece though. I think my friend mentioned that when he was over.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One of these days, bring your girls over to play with my daughters. I have a new dwarf rabbit for them to play with too. 

If you do go bigger, maybe look at something smaller than 90g to keep budget somewhat under control. Say, a nice 2' cube RR :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> One of these days, bring your girls over to play with my daughters. I have a new dwarf rabbit for them to play with too.
> 
> If you do go bigger, maybe look at something smaller than 90g to keep budget somewhat under control. Say, a nice 2' cube RR :bigsmile:


lol some one likes there 90 g rr ? haha

well with hammers basickly a head grows and then splits so u just have to wate for it to become two heads


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Anthony!! We will visit your place soon ..

Well.. my shrimp goby and tiger shrimp are missing.. I was staring the tank for 2 hours but did not see them.. I almost feel like taking all rocks out to find them.. I assume that rock moved when pistol shrimp was digging underneath and crushed them.. 

water test done... ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 20 ph 8.3 water temp 78F.. 

maybe I'm just gonna get a goby only.. I hope they are hiding somewhere.. otherwise.. they would only last 3 days in my tank  

On the good side, all of my corals are doing great!! Acan alrady got a baby head.. hammer are doing great.. ( i see 4-5 baby heads..) 
all of my zoas are doing great so far..

For some reason, the LED contorller does not work( even with new one that I bought). so I opened it up and manually changed it to blue.. OMG!! it's like I have 2 completely different tank.. zoas are so beautiful under the blue light!! I tried to take pictures but iPhone does not take the photo that well.. Maybe I should get a new one from aqled and move this LED to edge tank..


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

^ he's so addicted =P


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm waiting for the 90G Reef build


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

haha I'm addicted for sure!! lol :bigsmile: 

I found goby and shrimp pair this morning!!!  I guess they were hiding while I was playing with the light.. so happy to see them.. I don't know what I'm going to do with the light... I'm thinking of cutting a hole of the hood to gain access on the bottons but it may not look cool.. I thought about taking the top off and just put the light but will see.. I'm still thinking about getting a new light and move this to Edge.. I also think about mod the edge to SW tank.. lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I finally got rid of left over LR.. I traded that with zoas..  When I left home with the rock, I thought I was gonna come home with few zoas... honestly, I don't know what happened but I came home with a harp tail blenny and green acan coral lol.. No more corals ( well one more acan) or fishes.. lol

I thought I was gonna get the cleaner shrimp but that blenny really caught chantal's eye.. lol
















here is the current tank picture.









I still have not decided if I should take out the top and put the LED or make a hole on the hood to access the top button. I also don't know what to do with the steep side of rock..


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Steve!! you should try as well


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep! Just waiting for funds to do my 50,000 gallon tank...


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

OK!! The last coral for my tank is just added.. no more corals for me!! I have to listen to what Anthony said. 

I have not seen shrimp goby for several days.. I spotted a pistol shrimp few times.. I hope the goby is ok.. not much to update, other than the plate coral.. the picture does not show much but it is neon orange plate coral.. Now I have to focus on apistos.. lol


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking great! Time to go for a bigger tank? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

jinsen.

When I first started the saltwater tank, I thought I would need a bigger tank because of fishes.. ( well partially right)..

I need more room for corals!!!  these things are highly addictive ( almost dangerous).. In a way, I'm glad that apisto season is coming back as I can shift my focus on apistos.. lol apisto is also highly addictive ( well at least for me lol)


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> View attachment 49889
> 
> 
> OK!! The last coral for my tank is just added.. no more corals for me!! I have to listen to what Anthony said.
> ...


Last coral???? you mean for now :lol:

By the way there is an ongoing group buy at canreef, check this website out. They have some nice Scoly and Acans at 20% off. :bigsmile:

BIG Show Frags


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea I already have 4 ultra Ric's coming hehe 
Come on 20% off and free shipping


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

-.- thanks.... I just ordered an acan coral.. THIS SERIOUSLY IS THE MY LAST CORAL FOR BIOCUBE 14 lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

There's never a last coral you back wall has space lol 
You can always cram one more in hehe


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

well after 5 days of searching, I found the shrimp goby..... He somehow got into the first back chamber!! I put the cover on top ofthe chamber but he somehow still got it.. it was hard job to take him out of the chamber. i'm glad that he is ok though lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> -.- thanks.... I just ordered an acan coral.. THIS SERIOUSLY IS THE MY LAST CORAL FOR BIOCUBE 14 lol


Scott, this will be his last coral for his bio cube.... coz he's gonna setup a 300G reef 

:bigsmile:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

crimper said:


> Scott, this will be his last coral for his bio cube.... coz he's gonna setup a 300G reef
> 
> :bigsmile:


1200G*  He's going all out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Steve said:


> 1200G*  He's going all out.


His wife told us he's planning to fibreglass his whole basement and build a reef down there.:bigsmile:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

He just has to replace all his ceiling lights with metal halides and leds =P


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> His wife told us he's planning to fibreglass his whole basement and build a reef down there.:bigsmile:


That's been in my mind since I got into salt side!! only thing that is left is to win lottomax or 6/49 this weekend! or this year! :lol:

Oh! I guess we ( crimper, anthony, scott) will meet at the group buy pick-up


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> That's been in my mind since I got into salt side!! only thing that is left is to win lottomax or 6/49 this weekend! or this year! :lol:
> 
> Oh! I guess we ( crimper, anthony, scott) will meet at the group buy pick-up


Dude if you hit the jackpot, no more frag swap for us please. You need to take over Vancouver Aquarium and we'll hang out in there for some free frags :bigsmile


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is update on my tank!









I don't know why but we lost harptail blenny over night.. it was fine yesterday then the next morning it's dead  
I tested water and everything is fine....

On the other note, I just picked up an Acan and an ultra ricordea today ( group buy), apparently, Scott just left when I arrived  I don't know if Anthony and crimper were there before me lol..
















On the way home, I wanted to pick up aiptasia X to get rid of Aiptasia. Instead, We ended up getting 2 peppermint shrimps and a yellow clown goby because Aiptasia are on the base rock and it's difficult to reach and inject lemon juice or aiptasia x with the needle.









If these peppermint shrimps touch my corals, then They will be out lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice ! yea lol I was there 645 ish I got 4 Ric's and an a can. It ur acan looks so much nicer wow ! 

BTW the peppermints are ZOA eaters so wach em lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow that is one gorgeous Acan, nice score! 

We should do another group buy


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

crimper said:


> Wow that is one gorgeous Acan, nice score!
> 
> We should do another group buy


Count me in lol
After government rub me a 2k+ tax so i think im ready again to go for more corals haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes you're in, you'll be no. 1 in the list


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. Lots of corals already!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks! it's pretty much at the limit.. I wanted to pick up your acan but bit too far from Cloverdale lol.. Also, I just can't put any more coral in my biocube now.. lol. I hope you are not selling your biocube..  it looks so nice..


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! Looks amazing!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> thanks! it's pretty much at the limit.. I wanted to pick up your acan but bit too far from Cloverdale lol.. Also, I just can't put any more coral in my biocube now.. lol. I hope you are not selling your biocube..  it looks so nice..


Pickup his acans and also pickup a 150G so you got more room :bigsmile:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling the corals to change it up a bit. They have all grown and I need some room! Grew lots for the past 10 months. Running out of room myself and recently, the hammer and frogspawn have been bothering their neighbour, slightly stinging them. My candy cane is half dead lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

crimper said:


> Pickup his acans and also pickup a 150G so you got more room :bigsmile:


Well, Mike coverting his 150G to salt tank is easier than me picking it up .. besides, he won't have to spend that much time on maintaining the tank.( with sump and skimmer lol). go for it Mike!! lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> Well, Mike coverting his 150G to salt tank is easier than me picking it up .. besides, he won't have to spend that much time on maintaining the tank.( with sump and skimmer lol). go for it Mike!! lol


Sounds like a plan! Wait, I thought the 300G is the one being converted into salt? :lol:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have not updated this for a while as I have been busy.
Zoas and hammer have been growing on the rock like wild fire. I love acans now!  Currently, I have shrimp goby and tiger shrimp pair, firefish, clown goby, a pair of clownfish, and a peppermint shrimp. I have love/hate relationship with a shrimp goby.. it is really entertaining to see him and shrimp constantly in action but it drives me crazy that he ikeeps knocking off corals. One of my acan got knocked and stung by another acan (lost a head). Also, I have to rescue him from the back chamber several times even though I put the lid.. I don't know how he gets into the chamber.. other than that, nothing much going on.. just water change every 2 weeks.. feeding them everyday.

I realized that converting 90G to the saltwater is only possiible if I win 6/49 lol


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Glue down your corals if they keep falling off.


----------

